# My iMac wont turn on...



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

I have an iMac G5 PowerPC, and it just started this weird thing a few weeks ago. 

In the morning, after it's been off all night, I press the power button, but it doesn't turn on. I have to continuously keep pressing it until it finally makes that hissing start-up sound and chimes on. I'll usually unplug the computer a few times, but I'm not sure if that actually does anything. It can take anywhere from a minute to 3 minutes of pressing the power button before it finally starts up. 

I hope someone can help me out with this, it's kind of a hassle, and it scares me a little, like maybe the computer has some sort of virus? I've tried holding down option, command, p, and r through 3 chimes, but it hasn't seemed to do anything. 

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

A virus can't keep a computer from turning on, as they are software, and have to be loaded. Failure to turn on is a hardware problem. It could be something as simple as a bad power button, to something more complex like the motherboard or power supply. Either way, it's time to take it to Apple, as they will have the tools required to test all the components.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Is there anything I can try that might fix the problem? Or is everything too complicated?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It really depends on how comfortable you are working on computers. At this point, everything requires taking the iMac completely apart. One can bypass the power button by shorting the wires that goto it together. It it starts right away, then that is the problem. If you have the specs, you can test the power supply to make sure that it's putting out the power it should. Other then that, and pulling things like the RAM, hard drive and DVD drive out of the PC and then trying to start it after each thing, there isn't much to be done.


----------

